# Hey @elonmusk can we please get a tailpipe with a bubble machine inside on the #Cybertruck that we can use to “bubble roll” diesel trucks?



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231457376575873024


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Hmmm...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

Hilarious!!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

You could probably build one out of one of those bubble machines used in theaters...


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

Yeah, and also -- if that silly regulation about electric vehicles having to make extra noise to warn people they're coming goes into effect....

I want to be able to select the sound of The Jetson's sky-car.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Ed Post said:


> Yeah, and also -- if that silly regulation about electric vehicles having to make extra noise to warn people they're coming goes into effect....
> 
> I want to be able to select the sound of *The Jetson's sky-car.*


I agree!


----------



## 17.0880074906351 (Oct 16, 2016)

I second the motion.
MORE BUBBLES!


----------



## Blooman (8 mo ago)

Inspired suggestion. But the bubbles need to be edible. The dogs will go nuts for them and whilst the red necks don’t care (obv) the dogs are innocents.


----------

